# No Dazzle Coding



## naamanf (Jan 24, 2011)

Anyone have info on coding the no dazzle for the LEDs in a LCI?


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you go the next page there's a whole thread on it pretty easy.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## naamanf (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks, I stopped reading that thread after the first page. Coding it was pretty easy.


----------



## sgriffin33 (May 31, 2014)

The no dazzle is the high beam assistant(automaticly turns off high beams when other car is in front/the other way)? 
Have you tested it on the road at night? I tried coding that i the codding went without errors and i got the option to turn that off in idrive, but it didn't work at night while driving =/


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

It does work I have a f10 m5 are you coding a different car? Where did you get the idrive option I don't have it. What did you code to get that?




Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is what I did 

Step 1. Change FA (VO) to remove 5AP and 8S4:Attachment 415111

Step 2. VO Code FRM ECU Module:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.Step 3. VO Code KAFAS2 ECU Module:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.Step 4: confirm HU_NBT => 3000 => HIGH_BEAM_ASSISTANT => aktiv 



(FYI - previous info earlier in the thread noted to VO code the FLA module - the actual ECU module on my 2014 F10 M5 LCI is called FRM (FLA is contained within the FRM 3050 FDL) 



I also chose to Code the KAFAS2 module as well since it also contains FLA settings (e.g. KAFAS2 --> 3050 --> FLA_ON_OFF --> aktiv)




Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## sgriffin33 (May 31, 2014)

Its is a different car, forgot to mention that. It's a f01, but aparently they are similar in coding/share a lot of the same codes and i tried it. I coded this (Taken from the other thread):



> -------------
> FRM/3050/FLA_VERBAUT/aktiv
> FRM/3050/FLA_AUTO_AKTIV/automatisch
> HU_CIC/3000/HIGH_BEAM_ASSISTANT/aktiv
> ...


Im guessing the HU_CIC (in my case, it was HU_NBT) was what made the option available in idrive, but im too green in coding so im not sure.
The only thing that was different for me it was HU_NBT insted of CIC and KAFAS2 instead of just KAFAS.

Now looking at your post it seems that i did it differently because i choose the CAFD. I also didn't do the 1st step you mentioned, so maybe thats what making the function not work.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have NBT also if you have a f10 with Leds the above will work. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

Do you mind sending me a copy of ur cafd file I'm curious to see what was coded to get the option in nbt


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## sgriffin33 (May 31, 2014)

I don't have the files on the computer im using. I will try to get them soon (i don't think i can today though =/) and send them to you.

The only thing i coded for this was really just that though. I also coded the option to enable/disable day running lights or day driving lights ( i think the value i choose was "standard") and that also showed a option to turn the day driving lights on/off, but nothing about high beam assistant because i only coded that after.

These options appear to me in settings-lighting on the idrive. Have you haven't checked there, try to see if something showed up.


----------



## naamanf (Jan 24, 2011)

Step 1 has to be done, I did the exact thing as Jimmy. If you go to the F30 no dazzle thread there is a link with a PDF that walks you through changing the FA (VO).


----------



## sgriffin33 (May 31, 2014)

Thanks. I had only seen the f10 HBA thread but i will have to read that f30 thread and the pdfs/tutorials and try it.


----------



## sgriffin33 (May 31, 2014)

Hi,
So i tried to follow the steps to change the VO but i don't have the 5AP and 8S4 :/
Here are the numbers that show on my VO:



> 1CA,1CB,1CC,1CD,229,230,2SR,302,316,320,322,323,3AG,403,415,416,423,428,430,441,453,454,456,460,488,494,496,4B7,4M8,4NB,4U2,4UR,508,536,548,5A1,5AT,5DL,601,609,610,612,614,615,616,676,698,6AA,6AB,6NF,6NL,851,879,8KA


Does this mean i don't have the HBA or do i need to remove a different value?


----------



## naamanf (Jan 24, 2011)

5AC would be the HBA, which it doesn't look like you have.


----------



## sgriffin33 (May 31, 2014)

That means i can't really have the high beam assistant/no dazzle?
All the codding options for fla appear on e-sys and i do have the kafas camera and the sensors but it doesn't seem to work and there aren't those options to delete in there =/

I took a picture of the mirror with the camera and sensors, i don't know if it helps to figure out if i can actually add this or not. Here is the pic:










EDIT:

*It's working now  
*Not sure why wasn't working before, but after some tests now it seems to be working.
Didn't do much different this time, actually did the same coding as i quoted before again and made sure everything in the CAFD was like in the code. Ended up not removing any of those numbers in the first steps because they didn't show up on my VO.
Hopefully it will keep working lol Its a nice feature to have and it turns off the high beams in a good amount of distance to not blind the other drivers.

Thank you everyone that helped me out with this, i appreciate! 

EDIT2:
Something i haven't said before and it might help some people as to why it wasn't working and then did. I was testing it/using it wrong and there is 2 main things to consider:
1- It only works after some speed ( above 40km/h i believe)
2- You can't use the high beam stalk yourself or the HBA will deactivate. To turn HBA back on i shut down the lights and turn them on again (just put it the switch to "0" and then change it right away, you probably won't even stop lighting the road since its not that instantaneous)

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## sgriffin33 (May 31, 2014)

Hi,
So, i mentioned months ago how the option to activate/deactivate fla/no dazzle appeared on idrive. Well, we had the car serviced at bmw and they aparently updated the system or ucu, since all the mods disapeared and i had to do them again and now, after following the same coding steps i mentioned earlier, the option no longer appears on idrive.
So, maybe some of you had a more recent version on the ecu than what i had and maybe thats why it showed for me and not for most of you =/ At least thats my guess. The function still works, but no longer appears as an option on idrive.


----------



## algino (May 18, 2016)

*No dazzle on Euro spec*

Dear all,

I have 2014 F10 Euro spec ride and looking to code the anti dazzle on my adaptive LED light

From my FA read i have the following to set :-

1) FRM => 3050 => FLA_VERBAUT => aktiv
2) FRM => 3050 => FLA_AUTO_AKTIV => automatisc
3) HU_NBT => 3000 => HIGH_BEAM_ASSISTANT => aktiv

Now my question is do i need to VO code Kafas2 ( which i don see it in my FA list ? ) in order to fully activate the anti dazzle function as below ?

KAFAS2 => 3050 => FLA_ON_OFF => aktiv

or the LCI do not required Kafas2 to be VO coded ?

Many thanks !


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

Its not possible without code KAFAS or KAFAS2 for shure .


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

algino said:


> I have 2014 F10 Euro spec ride and looking to code the anti dazzle on my adaptive LED light
> 
> or the LCI do not required Kafas2 to be VO coded ?
> 
> Many thanks !


Euro cars should be coded from factory.

The coding is required on North American cars that have headlamps decoded (5AP and 8S4 in FA).

KAFAS2 is the camera that is required for functions like adaptive headlights and Driver Assist features like SLI and LDW.


----------



## daniely30 (Dec 1, 2013)

Did anyone every try or is it even possible to code on f10 with adaptive LED the way the turn signal blinks. Is it possible to have that amber light to have a "chase" effect from left to right or right to left when turn signal is on?


----------

